# Need help with a project



## nbwii (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi guys,

ok so I have just been asked by my sister to make a special wine for her Birthday party in December. I know she likes Pinot Grigio so first of all if anyone can recommend a really good Pinot Grig kit (i really want to do this for her and I really want a wine to knock her and her guests socks off) that would be great. But the second part of her request is that she wants it in little single serve bottles that she can put in give away bags for her guests/ I guess these are the 187.5ml bottles. Does anyone know where I can find them and the corks to go with them of course?


----------



## jojabri (Feb 6, 2014)

http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/187-clear-champagne-24-case.html

Takes #7 corks


----------



## nbwii (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks jojabri for your quick reply. Any recommendations for a pinot kit?


----------



## jojabri (Feb 6, 2014)

Sorry, I haven't started on kits yet. Mostly messing with stuff I can get at the mainly grocery because I'm a big NEWB and scared to mess up anything remotely expensive.

I only new the 187ml thing because I've put together some favors for friends/family wedding and party favors. Wish could be of more assistance.


----------



## nbwii (Feb 6, 2014)

no worries the bottles and cork info was huge.

thanks again.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 6, 2014)

Well, there are two high-end Pinot gris kits, both from Yakima Valley. Cellar Craft Showcase and WE Eclipse. http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/winemaking/wine-ingredient-kits?wine_kit_color=109&wine_kit_grape=119 There are also some lower-echelon kits, but you said you wanted to knock her socks off, so you should get one of the higher-end kits.


----------



## Winenoob66 (Feb 7, 2014)

the question now is... How will it be only aging 9 months?


----------



## Droc (Feb 7, 2014)

I think from what I've read on here whites don't need as long of aging to be really good. I would maybe bulk age it for 6 or 7 months then let it bottle age the rest if the way until her quests decide they want to open them up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 7, 2014)

Droc you are correct on whites. Even after four months you're good on most of them.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Wade E (Feb 7, 2014)

I agree with above statements. A white like a Pinot Gris will be very good at 9 months.


----------



## bkisel (Feb 7, 2014)

For what it is worth my wife's favorite of the kits I've made has been a back sweetened RJS VdV Pinot Grigio costing only $75.00. I've made this a second time because it was so well liked by my wife and many family and friends who have had a glass of the wine. This is the first white wine I can remember I myself actually enjoying.


----------



## Simpsini (Feb 7, 2014)

Nbwii - I have made both the Cellar Craft International Pinot Gris and the WE Selection Pinot Grigio. Both are very good. If your sister likes the Pinot Grigio I would recommend the WE Selection series. The Grigio is a little bit lighter than the Gris. I see your from the tropics and IMO the Grigio would be better sipping wine for that atmosphere. I agree with the others that it would benefit from bulk aging. WE also has an Eclipse Washington Yakima Valley Pinot Gris that I’m sure would be good, but once again the Grigio is a little bit lighter than the Gris. Hope this helps. 

Dave


----------



## nbwii (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys for the replies. I knew I remembered reading on here before that whites were good to go with only a few months of aging so I figured the pinot grigio would be safe for this project. Thanks also for the recommendations I think I'll go with the WE. For those that have made it before is it good without any tweaks?


----------

